# Dog bows!



## AMKuska (Sep 26, 2010)

I just got my very own girl chihuahua, and she's the perfect model for my dog bow business. She posed with red ones today:



















I made a bunch of different colors and styles. We'll take more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

She is beautiful! And so fancy in her little bow


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Cute! How do they stay on the SC's heads? Even LC don't really have much to attach bows to


----------



## AMKuska (Sep 26, 2010)

A lot of SH chihuhua's have hair that's really too short on the head, but I can usually get them in by wrapping the rubber band around a pair of tweezers or hemostats, tweezing the hair, and pulling the rubberband onto it. unfortunately leia isn't good enough to let me do that, so I waited till she was passed out and laid it on her head.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

She is adorable


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Bow's are cute, she pretty girl too..


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

hehe, she looks so cute in her bow!


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

love the bows !!! great model.


----------

